# Calling all commuters-take a picture Wednesday 11/9



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all, hoping to get as many commuters as possible to take and post a pic from their commute this Wednesday. Post the location and time too!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Why Wednesday? why not Friday, or today?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Great! It sounds like fun.
Note: the smart money is betting I`ll forget the camera that day


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Any particular subject matter? Or our choice?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wednesday was a pretty random choice, no special occasion, but I thought more people would forget on a Monday. Subject matter is your choice, but I was thinking something representing your ride, so that all the pics would show the great variety of bikecommutes around the world. If you aren't riding Wednesday, feel free to add a pic from your closest commute to Wednesday.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Wednesday: Hump day!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm In. I have a place I need to ride to.

BrianMc

Now if I can just remember...


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bummer, I can't ride tomorrow, I have a meeting in a building 20 miles away and it's my turn to drive. I'll get a few pics on my way home tonight and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Funny.... this is the only day I _can't_ ride this week.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> If you aren't riding Wednesday, feel free to add a pic from your closest commute to Wednesday.


Okay, I`ll pass it along.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks! Remember your camera or phone tomorrow and post up!!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Subscribing so you can post a reminder before I leave. With taptalk, I can post from my ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been meaning to drag the GoPro out to get some vid on my commute. With the time change, there's plenty of light on the morning commute for a little while now so this would be a good excuse to pull out the camera.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Reminder - take a photo & post today*

:drumroll: Let's see 'em!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sheesh, it`s a quarter to four in the morning! 
Danged early risers ut:


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Pedestrian bridge over railroad tracks on Hamline Avenue just north of Pierce Butler in St. Paul, MN, @6:55AM. Minneapolis is in the background.










But the return trip along the Mississippi in downtown St. Paul is MUCH nicer.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Sheesh, it`s a quarter to four in the morning!
> Danged early risers ut:


Some of us are east coasters, it's 8:15 here!

Well, like I said, I couldn't ride today, so you get a pic from yesterday's ride home. Sunset in front of a little league field on Mt. Wayte Ave in Framingham, MA. Time was just after 5:00pm.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

The lights are always green @ 4:30am. Taken in Woodinville, WA (just east of Seattle) on my way to work this morning.

I commute in and home in the dark this time of year, so my photo ops are kind of limited.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Normally I'm in the dark my entire ride, but today i left about 45 minutes later than usual and got some decent light. I was just going to take one picture, but then the deer came out to be a part of it and I had to snap another.

Location: Denver
Time: 6:45 a.m. - 7:00 a.m.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Trying to squeeze a few more commutes out of my summer bike. Lots of bike path on my route, but this is a spot that crosses over a street that I would normally drive on. 
Oh: Walnut Creek, CA 6:51AM

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Late Autumn traffic jam*

About 7:20 in the northern outskirts of Reno, NV


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

A fairly typical morning today... still loving the time change. I'm more likely to take the singletrack when I don't need to rely on the headlight. I can't do just 1 pic... but I'll limit it to one post :lol: 18 degrees this fine morning in my corner of NorCal. 6:30-7:15am, Lassen County, CA.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Barre, Vermont, U.S., about 7:45 a.m.

A leaf covered snowmobile trail, and "Twister" a MTB trail. Loving my new office!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Great photos, I'll have to snap one on the way home today!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, commuterboy and mtbexplorer have the winning commutes so far. If I could do one of those rides, I would work 7 days a week. 

There are a few dirt options for me, but at 34 miles round trip, its usually more about efficiency.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> A fairly typical morning today... still loving the time change. I'm more likely to take the singletrack when I don't need to rely on the headlight. I can't do just 1 pic... but I'll limit it to one post :lol: 18 degrees this fine morning in my corner of NorCal. 6:30-7:15am, Lassen County, CA.


Wow. Can I tell you how much I hate you right now? 

You too Mtbxplorer....


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

Certainly not on par with some of the pics posted, but I really can't complain about a commute on quiet residential streets the whole way.


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

This is the most exciting part of my commute 
PHX suburb, about 1:30pm


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Copied 5:00 PM EST from Current conditions:

Wind SpeedWSW 26 to 41mph

Add the tunnel effect in some spots, and one huge gust brought me to the balance point in 36/29. I was thinking of granny on the flat in the shelter of my neighborhood! Tried the main drag which runs East-West and was blown sideways by a gust finding th best route uphill. It's a dangerous narrow road at the best of times. So the commute into town ended shortly after it had begun. Discretion is the better part of valor. Live to commute another day.

So Plan "B": Some nice neighborhood pics circa 4:30-4:45 PM.

Red Tree, Green Tree. Red Light, Green Light (from My Seuss Period):



White House, Red Bridge, Green Bike, or A Bridge Too Close.



BrianMc


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Logan, Utah. In the Cache Valley on the Utah/Idaho border. (It's the valley that Napoleon Dynamite was filmed/set in, on the Idaho side) The mountains are the Wellsvilles.

About 4:15. Left a little too early for the sunset today. Down the hill. That's the Mormon temple out there









Town









Had to run errands-was out of beer. You have to buy real beer from the state here.

Those are the Bear River Range mountains


----------



## hkebird (Oct 25, 2009)

At 6:45 a.m. atop the eastern continental divide (I know, I know...I spent 27 of my formative years living close to that other divide)  If it hadn't been so foggy this morning, you could see the Blue Ridge in the distance.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_1461-1.jpg" >


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

In too much of a rush in the morning, and there's not enough light in the evening, so I took a spin at lunch:




It's plenty wintery, but we've actually just broken a record for snowlessness. Usually we'll have some snow in October (or maybe september...or august), and the previous record for latest first snowfall was Nov 6. Still no first snow though, although it will probably be any day now.


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

taken this morning (road going to HAT Kobe), 9:05am.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, what a cool "Day in the life" documentation! Good idea, MtbX!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, that was great.... do it again!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hey, I haven't posted my content yet!

My video is currently rendering in full glorious HD for those who care. I'll put it up tomorrow.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I would have posted last night but we had a complete fog wash over the city. My pic would have been a hazy mess of ambient light.

So...This morning, about 0650, from the Västerbron, looking toward Stockholm (Norrmalm, Gamla Stan, Slussen).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, I am enjoying all the pix, thanks for your participation! If you have not posted yet, don't be shy, it's not too late. And maybe a re-do in another month or so when the seasons change a bit more.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Västerbron ...(Norrmalm, Gamla Stan, Slussen).


You know none of those are words, right? :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> You know none of those are words, right? :lol:


If you doubt those, you`ve obviously never played Scrabble with my dad.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Rodar If I knew you better this sentence would be a 'your mom' joke. 

Looking back through these, I want to give props to Sizzler for the (I'm assuming) self triggered timed-shutter self portrait. Couldn't have been that easy, and it came out sweet!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The Pic I meant to get yesterday. Today's gusts were yesterday's lulls about 20-25 mph.



County War memorials (appropriate on the day before 11-11-11 and County Courthouse with leaf-less trees atop. !956? Studebaker President (too bad it wasn't the Golden Hawk which had the largest Packard V-8 in their lightest production body, predating the Muscle Car concept 8 years before the GTO), faster in the quarter mile than the Vette, T-Bird or Chrysler 300D. South Bend, Indiana produced car only a bit younger than me and an hour and a half south of where it was built. It looks to be in better shape than me, but I've never been restored.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Did that clock tower sprout a tree?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

There are so many "Back To The Future" references here that I don't know where to start :lol:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My commute from yesterday. Pretty crisp in the morning, in the low 40's.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

This is my favorite spot on my short commute. It tunnels under the somewhat busy street.










I've been commuting on my Pugsley in an effort to encourage the snow to fall


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> Looking back through these, I want to give props to Sizzler for the (I'm assuming) self triggered timed-shutter self portrait. Couldn't have been that easy, and it came out sweet!


Thanks man! I set my camera on a mini tripod with a 10 second timer. I expected multiple attempts but this was my first one!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I wondered how you did that too - nice!


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> You know none of those are words, right? :lol:


Va fan!!! Det är en stad nära mig som heter "Asspudden". Min barn pratar svenska och engelska, och de skrattar varje gång!!!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`ll just have to take your word for it, BiBG.

+1 on Sizzler`s self portrait. But I have to confess that it never even occured to me to wonder how he`d achieved it until CB brought it up.
Yeah, good idea, good timing, good result :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Sizzler said:


> Did that clock tower sprout a tree?


Several. And more over time. More here. They have to weed out others but they keep an understudy or two in case. It is in Ripley's 'Believe It Or Not'. Local wags suggest it does well there because of the Clock Springs... Greensburg is not known for great comedians. 

Couldn't do your shot with my cell phone. Did you count off the seconds? I have an idea for our next go-round, with your inspiration.

BrianMc


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I came here a couple of days ago and was wondering if this was going to happen!

 I missed it... I've not been commuting in a while though...but I would definitely would like to be part of this 

nice pics! thanks for sharing!


----------

